# [Access] Abfrage zeigt chinesische Zeichen oder Kästchen an



## Freak_Desperado (31. Juli 2008)

Moin moin!
Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt:
Ich habe zwei Abfragen erstellt.
Eine mit und eine ohne Kriterium, die auf die selben Tabellen zugreifen.
Ansonsten sind die Abfragen identisch und zeigen so ca. 20 Felder an.
Bei der Abfrage ohne Kriterium wird in einem Feld (vom Typ Memo) ein chinesisches Zeichen statt des eigentlichen Textes angezeigt und bei der Abfrage mit Kriterium wird das Feld normal angezeigt, jedoch beinhaltet dann das Feld daneben (auch vom Typ Memo), das zuvor korrekt angezeigt wurde, nur ein Kästchen.

Es handelt sich um Access 2003. Die Datenbank ist noch im Access 2000-Format.


Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte und wie ich diesen merkwürdigen Fehler beheben kann?


Gruß
Michael


Edit:
Korrektur von Text zu Memo


----------

